# AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011



## XE85 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Praktisch alle Namhaften Mainboard Hersteller haben in den letzten Wochen ihre Sockel 2011 Boards gezeigt, AsRock ist nun aber der erste mit einem µATX Board für den Sockel 2011, dem X79-M Extreme4. Das Board hat insgesammt vier Steckplätze, 3 PCIe 16x Slots und einen PCI Slot. Für den RAM gibt es ebenfalls 4 Slots. Für Pheripherie stehen 7 SATA + Esata, 4x USB3 und zusätzlich jede Menge USB2 Ports zur verfügung. Der Chipsatz wird nicht über eine Heatpipe sondern aktiv von einem Lüfter gekühlt. Die CPU wird über eine 8 Phasen VRM versorgt. Bei Geizhals ist das Board aktuell für 178€ gelistet, aber nicht lieferbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:Hardwareluxx - ASRock zeigt LGA2011-Mainboard im Micro-ATX-Format

mfg


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Genau so etwas habe ich bis jetzt vermisst. Nur der kleine Lüfter würde mich vom Kauf abhalten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Das Design weiß auch zu gefallen!
Wirkt edel!


----------



## XE85 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Das stimmt, sogar auf Kleinigkeiten, wie die schwarze Fehlercode Anzeige, hat man geachtet - soetwas sieht man wirklich selten.

mfg


----------



## .Mac (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Das Board ist ja mal der Hammer! 
Da kann ich doch noch auf ein paar uATX-Boards zum Launch hoffen!

Edit: Was zur Hölle ist das denn zwischen PCIe und Sockel? Ein 4-Pin Stromstecker für Laufwerke?


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Keine Heatpipe sondern wird aktiv von einem Lüfter gekühlt.
Ob das so eine gute Idee ist!?


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Ich hab neben den linken RAM Bänken ein ATI Logo entdeckt. Was bedeutet das?

Edit: Ach, da ist ja untendrunter das SLI Logo...jetzt leuchtet mir das ein


----------



## .Mac (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich hab neben den linken RAM Bänken ein ATI Logo entdeckt. Was bedeutet das?


 Ein SLI Logo ist auch drauf, wohl Werbung.

Edit: Bitte löschen


----------



## Ahab (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Endlich!  Und sogar mit sinnvollem Slot-Management! Fast alle 1155 Boards haben ja ein MGPU-freundliches Setting, obwohl der zweite x16-Slot eigentlich immer nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden ist. Total sinnlos!  Große Grafikkarten und eine Soundkarte zu betreiben wird damit praktisch unmöglich.


----------



## NCphalon (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Viele scheinen zu glauben, dass kleine Lüfter net unter 3000rpm laufen, aber unter 1500-2000rpm sin die praktisch unhörbar, wenn das Lager einigermaßen in Ordnung is.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



.Mac schrieb:


> Edit: Was zur Hölle ist das denn zwischen PCIe und Sockel? Ein 4-Pin Stromstecker für Laufwerke?


 
Der dient zur zusätzlichen Stromversorgung im Multi GPU Betrieb. Das haben viele Asrock Boards.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass so ein Modell verbaut wurde, denn bei der sonstigen Ausstattung oder gar Optik gibts kaum was zu meckern, wäre Schade wenn ASRock das mit einem "High Speed Quirl" vermasseln würde.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Der dient zur zusätzlichen Stromversorgung im Multi GPU Betrieb. Das haben viele Asrock Boards.



Und nicht nur die, siehe Rampage Extreme oder EVGA SR-2, um nur zwei zu nennen.


----------



## Superwip (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Sehr schon, für mich das beste 2011 Board bis jetzt

+micro ATX (für mich eine Mindestanforderung an ein Board: so groß wie nötig, so klein wie möglich!)
+RS 232 COM Port (ebenfalls eine Mindestanforderung)
+PCI (nett zum Verwenden älterer Karten diverser Sorten)
+(offensichtlich) OC tauglich (auch eine Mindestanforderung- und keineswegs selbstverständlich, richtige Workstationboards wären für mich keine Alternative)

Perfekt ist es aber auch nicht:
-kein IEEE 1284 Paralellport (für mich eigentlich inakzeptabel aber leider scheint es keine Alternative zu geben)
-kein P-ATA Port (wäre nett um alte Festplatten und Laufwerke lesen und sichern zu können aber kein Muss)
-nur 4 RAM Steckplätze (für mich nicht wirklich wichtig, wäre aber eine nette Aufrüstoption)
-nur 7+1 mal SATA (noch akzeptabel aber eng)
-Lüfter (bei meinen Kühlplänen akzeptabel aber eigentlich unnötig- oder frisst der X79 wirklich sooo viel?)

*Edit: um das ausdrucklich zu betonen, weil es in der News falsch ist: es sind 7+1 SATA Ports*, 3 der internen und der eSATA Port sind SATA 3 (vermutlich, wenn man nach der Farbgebung und den neuesten Informationen über den X79 geht); der 7. interne Port versteckt sich hinter dem Kabel des Lüfters und ist nicht gewinkelt


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Superwip schrieb:


> Perfekt ist es aber auch nicht:
> -kein IEEE 1284 Paralellport (für mich eigentlich inakzeptabel aber leider scheint es keine Alternative zu geben)



wohl zu geringe Nachfrage? 



Superwip schrieb:


> -kein P-ATA Port (wäre nett um alte Festplatten und Laufwerke lesen und sichern zu können aber kein Muss)



hier denke ich das gleiche wie oben, zumal Slot und Chip wieder Fläche auf dem eh schon kleinen Board wegnehmen



Superwip schrieb:


> -nur 4 RAM Steckplätze (für mich nicht wirklich wichtig, wäre aber eine nette Aufrüstoption)



Wird aus platztechnischen Gründen kaum anders zu realisieren sein, man braucht sich nur mal 2 weitere Slots auf beiden Seiten dazu denken, da sieht man schon, dass es nicht passt.



Superwip schrieb:


> -nur 7+1 mal SATA (noch akzeptabel aber eng)



Langt für 90% aller Anwender



Superwip schrieb:


> -Lüfter (bei meinen Kühlplänen akzeptabel aber eigentlich unnötig- oder frisst der X79 wirklich sooo viel?)


 
Zum Verbrauch kann ich leider nix sagen, vielleicht möchte man einfach nur sicher gehen, dass das Board 100%ig läuft, wenn mehrere Grafikkarten direkt über dem Chipsatz hängen (da könnte es mit rein passiven Lösungen schon eng werden bei der Kühlkörpergröße, denke ich)


----------



## Skysnake (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Sicherlich eine nette Spielerei, aber so wirklich denn Sinn würde ich für mich da nicht sehen. Wenn schon 2011, dann richtig. 

Wenn ich nur das brauch, was das MB liefert, kann ich eigentlich schon fast auf nen 1155er System gehen. Wird aber sicherlich einige Leute SEHR erfreuen, für mich wäre es aber nichts.


----------



## Superwip (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



			
				euMelBeumel schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Besonders groß ist die Nachfrage sicher nicht aber die Kosten lägen wohl im niedrigen Centbereich- und der einzige, der das will bin ich sicher nicht

Bis jetzt wurde übrigens kein einziges LGA 2011 Board mit Paralellport angekündigt



			
				euMelBeumel schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Einer sollte sich noch ausgehen- und der würde auch ausreichen, selbst wenn man mehrere Geräte anschließen will, an P-ATA kann man ja mehrere Geräte hängen



			
				euMelBeumel schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit 4 RAM Steckplätzen würde es zwar richtig eng werden aber zur Not sollte sich auch das noch ausgehen; ATX Boards sind auch nicht breiter



			
				euMelBeumel schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, zur Not reicht es aus; mir persönlich wären aber 8 interne und kein eSATA lieber- eSATA finde ich an der Gehäusefront sinnvoller



			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich eine nette Spielerei, aber so wirklich denn Sinn würde ich für mich da nicht sehen. Wenn schon 2011, dann richtig.
> 
> Wenn ich nur das brauch, was das MB liefert, kann ich eigentlich schon fast auf nen 1155er System gehen. Wird aber sicherlich einige Leute SEHR erfreuen, für mich wäre es aber nichts.


 
Wie gesagt: so groß wie nötig- so klein wie möglich!

ATX Boards und in dem Zusammenhang normale Tower sind für mich Platzverschwendung, wenn man sie nicht wirklich braucht

Die wichtigste Eigenschaft bleibt erhalten: die Systemleistung

In meinen Augen bietet das Board auch mehr Features als viele 2011 ATX Boards Stichwort RS 232 und PCI


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Superwip schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wurde übrigens kein einziges LGA 2011 Board mit Paralellport angekündigt



Die waren ja schon beim P55 und P67 (und den anderen dazugehörigen) recht selten, mit den neueren Chipsätzen wird das wohl kaum besser werden denke ich.



Superwip schrieb:


> Einer sollte sich noch ausgehen- und der würde auch ausreichen, selbst wenn man mehrere Geräte anschließen will, an P-ATA kann man ja mehrere Geräte hängen



Klar würde der reichen, aber die Hersteller argumentieren ja meist damit, dass kaum einer mehr P-ATA nutzt, vor allem nicht in Systemen in denen es auf Leistung ankommt. Und wenn ich mir das Board so anschaue wüsste ich echt nicht wo noch ein Chip mit nötiger Spannungsversorgung + ein recht großer P-ATA Slot Platz finden sollten, sodass man auch noch halbwegs gut heran reicht. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Mit 4 RAM Steckplätzen würde es zwar richtig eng werden aber zur Not sollte sich auch das noch ausgehen; ATX Boards sind auch nicht breiter



Ich hab mich noch nicht so mit beschäftigt, wenn ich aber im Netz nach 2011er Boards suche haben die fast alle nur 4 Slots, das einzige was ich bisher mit 8 Slots gesehen habe, ist das UD5 von Gigabyte und das ist schon extra breit, lasse mich natürlich gern eines besseren belehren.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, zur Not reicht es aus; mir persönlich wären aber 8 interne und kein eSATA lieber- eSATA finde ich an der Gehäusefront sinnvoller



Mir auch 



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: so groß wie nötig- so klein wie möglich!
> 
> ATX Boards und in dem Zusammenhang normale Tower sind für mich Platzverschwendung, wenn man sie nicht wirklich braucht



Der Meinung bin ich mittlerweile auch, und bezahle auch gern etwas mehr. Denn kurioserweise haben diese kleinen Boards oftmals eine bessere Ausstattung als ihre großen "Brüder", Paradebeispiel ist hier z.B. auch das ASUS Deluxe ITX Board mit E-450 CPU, oder die ASUS Gene Modelle.



Superwip schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Eigenschaft bleibt erhalten: die Systemleistung
> 
> In meinen Augen bietet das Board auch mehr Features als viele 2011 ATX Boards Stichwort RS 232 und PCI


 
Ja ist eigentlich schon fast ein Wunder, dass ne RS 232 Schnittstelle vorhanden ist, die sind auch recht selten geworden.


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Jetzt mal ehrlich, wie kann man knapp 180 Euro für ein MOPO ausgeben ohne eine vernünftige Heatpipe.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

@ Dynamitrade: 1. Es sieht geil aus!
2. Wir wissen noch gar nicht, wie laut der Lüfter ist!


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Sehr edel!
Nur der Lüfter ist Fail und die 4 Ramslots, da kann man auch bei 1555 bleiben, die Lanes machen jetzt nich den Unterschied aus.
Langsam frage ich mich ob es wieder "modern" wird Chipsätze (wenn eine WaKü da ist) auch mit Wasser zu kühlern?


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Ich hab doch nicht nur ein Problem wegen der Lautstärke. 
Ein Lüfter hält doch niemals solange wie eine Heatpipe.
Und in Hochsommer da werden vielleicht mindestens 2 Probleme auf ein zukommen.
In meinen Augen ist das eine Billiglösung.
Edit:Falls überhaupt eine Heatpipe kaputt gehen kann


----------



## XE85 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Superwip schrieb:


> *Edit: um das ausdrucklich zu betonen, weil es in der News falsch ist: es sind 7+1 SATA Ports*,  3 der internen und der eSATA Port sind SATA 3 (vermutlich, wenn man  nach der Farbgebung und den neuesten Informationen über den X79 geht);  der 7. interne Port versteckt sich hinter dem Kabel des Lüfters und ist  nicht gewinkelt



Thx ist korrigiert

mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Die Frage ist ja, wenn Heatpipe, wo hätte man die lang legen sollen? Viel Platz ist da nicht um irgendwo noch Kühlrippen hinzuverfrachten, maximal zwischen RAM-Slots und ATX-Stecker. Und so schlecht sind die kleinen Lüfter oftmals nicht, ich hab hier noch Boards die über 10 Jahre alt sind, da laufen die Lüfter auch ohne Probleme und sind leiser als die angeschlossenen Festplatte lauter.


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, wenn Heatpipe, wo hätte man die lang legen sollen? Viel Platz ist da nicht um irgendwo noch Kühlrippen hinzuverfrachten, maximal zwischen RAM-Slots und ATX-Stecker. Und so schlecht sind die kleinen Lüfter oftmals nicht, ich hab hier noch Boards die über 10 Jahre alt sind, da laufen die Lüfter auch ohne Probleme und sind leiser als die angeschlossenen Festplatte lauter.



Wenn man mit Heatpipe von Anfang an plant, dann hätten Sie sicher eine Lösung gefunden.
Da bin Ich mir sicher.
Also stellt sich diese Frage gar nicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Ähm... yATX? Du meinst µATX...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Für alle die s nicht wissen Alt Gr und m erzeugen µ, das sollte auch auf der Taste stehen.

Ich glaube aber nicht das der Lüfter sehr leise ist, also lauter als passiv ist er zu 100%


----------



## Alte-Schule (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Sieht echt Edel aus aber für mich nur eine Note 2, für die Note 1 müssten die Metallgehäuse der Hinterenanschlüsse auch noch golden sein. Aber für den LAN Rechner Optimal.


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Für alle die s nicht wissen Alt Gr und m erzeugen µ, das sollte auch auf der Taste stehen.
> (...)


 So ist es, bei "yATX" habe ich mich erst sehr über ein neues Format gewundert 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Wegen dem Lüfter braucht ihr euch nicht verrückt zu machen. Auf meinem Asrockboard ist auch einer verbaut und der ist schon sehr leise. Lasst es euch auf der Zunge zergehen, unterhalb von 3000rpm ist er unmöglich aus einem leisen Rechner rauszuhören.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wegen dem Lüfter braucht ihr euch nicht verrückt zu machen. Auf meinem Asrockboard ist auch einer verbaut und der ist schon sehr leise. Lasst es euch auf der Zunge zergehen, unterhalb von 3000rpm ist er unmöglich aus einem leisen Rechner rauszuhören.


 
Witz des Tages, sei mir nicht böse, aber das glaubt dir doch kein Mensch. Ich weiß wie laut diese Lüfter sind. Ich habe einen hier, und der ist auch bei 1500 U/min noch sehr sehr laut. Zumindest bei einer Umgebung, bei der Lüfter nur mit 600 U/min drehen.


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Witz des Tages, sei mir nicht böse, aber das glaubt dir doch kein Mensch. Ich weiß wie laut diese Lüfter sind. Ich habe einen hier, und der ist auch bei 1500 U/min noch sehr sehr laut. Zumindest bei einer Umgebung, bei der Lüfter nur mit 600 U/min drehen.


 
Blöde Frage, hattest du überhaupt schon mal so einen 40mm Lüfter am Ohr?


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich einen hier habe


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Und was für einen genau?


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Einen Papst, den ich mit meinem Aquaero so regeln kann wie ich will. Sprich ich habe alles zwischen 500 und 4000U/min durch gehört.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Naja hirschi es gibt auch sehr gute 40mm Lüfter, schau dir mal die XM Reihe von Noiseblocker an, der kleinste läuft mit 2800rpm und den hört man nicht (11dBA). Muss nix heißen, aber nicht jeder kleine Lüfter, der auch noch schnell dreht, ist automatisch laut.

Edit: Papst-Lüfter sind ja auch keine Leisetreter.


----------



## sepei (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Superwip schrieb:


> Sehr schon, für mich das beste 2011 Board bis jetzt
> 
> +micro ATX (für mich eine Mindestanforderung an ein Board: so groß wie nötig, so klein wie möglich!)
> +RS 232 COM Port (ebenfalls eine Mindestanforderung)
> ...


 
Wo ist den der Rs232 Port auf den Mainbord?


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Naja hirschi es gibt auch sehr gute 40mm Lüfter, schau dir mal die XM Reihe von Noiseblocker an, der kleinste läuft mit 2800rpm und den hört man nicht (11dBA). Muss nix heißen, aber nicht jeder kleine Lüfter, der auch noch schnell dreht, ist automatisch laut.
> 
> Edit: Papst-Lüfter sind ja auch keine Leisetreter.


 
Ist ja egal, vielleicht dreht der Lüfter auf dem Asrock Board nur ganz langsam. Könnte ja auch hinkommen, weil die meisten X79 Boards haben ja gar keinen Lüfter auf der SB.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

@sepei: Direkt unter dem PCI-Slot, neben dem 1394 Port.

@hirschi: ich hoffe auch, dass es so ist. Vielleicht soll er wirklich nur die warme Luft aus dem Kühlkörper heraus befördern, dafür würden auch weniger Umdrehungen reichen.


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Naja ich hab jetzt 2 Stück in der Grösse gehört. Einen Scythe und den auf meinem Board. Beide sind bei weniger 3000rpm praktisch unhörbar. Die alten Papst sind wohl auch nicht mehr ganz up tu date?


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Eine db(a) Angabe macht keine Sinn da die Referenz und hier auch der Abstand fehlen!
Sind 10 Dezibel nicht 10 mal lauter als 0 Dezibel und 20 100 mal so laut?


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja ich hab jetzt 2 Stück in der Grösse gehört. Einen Scythe und den auf meinem Board. Beide sind bei weniger 3000rpm praktisch unhörbar. Die alten Papst sind wohl auch nicht mehr ganz up tu date?


 
Meiner ist in der Tat schon recht alt. Aber ich glaube das ist jetzt OT. 

Lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

@turbo94740: Gut dann sag ich es mal so, er ist subjektiv genauso laut wie ein Slipstrem mit 500 rpm, welcher glaube ich nichtmal 0,5 Sone erreicht. Ich hab ihn aus 30cm Entfernung nicht mehr gehört.


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

PCGH hatte in der Print auch mal einen 40er Lüfter getestet. Glaubt es, mehr als 0,1 bis 0,2 Sone hat der auf voller Drehzahl nicht gemacht.

Edit:
Das war auch ein Scythe.

Edit2:
Ich hab die Print mal rausgekramt. War im Mini PC Guide 2/2010. Es war ein 40mm Scythe SY124010L und er wurde bei 3500rpm aus 0,5 m mit 0,1 Sone gemesen.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Geile Optik! 

das die 4 ram bänke auf son kleines mobo machen wundert mich schon.


----------



## Superwip (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



			
				euMelBeumel schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na ja, etwa 1/3 aller Sockel 1156 und 1155 Boards hat einen Paralellport, ein paar haben "sogar" (schlimm, das das was besonderes ist...) einen an der Slotblende

Ehrer verwunderlich: ich kenne kein einziges 1366er Board mit Paralellport



			
				euMelBeumel schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein PATA Chip benötigt nur sehr wenig Platz und der Anschluss ist zwar recht sperrig, wenn man gewollt hätte hätte man ihn auch noch untergebracht- Platz hätte man etwa bei den Aufdrucken sparen können...



			
				euMelBeumel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich noch nicht so mit beschäftigt, wenn ich aber im Netz nach 2011er Boards suche haben die fast alle nur 4 Slots, das einzige was ich bisher mit 8 Slots gesehen habe, ist das UD5 von Gigabyte und das ist schon extra breit, lasse mich natürlich gern eines besseren belehren.


 
Es gibt durchaus einige ATX Boards mit 8 RAM Slots, etwa das Asrock X79 Extreme9 oder das ASUS Sabertooth X79



> Ja ist eigentlich schon fast ein Wunder, dass ne RS 232 Schnittstelle vorhanden ist, die sind auch recht selten geworden.


 
Na ja, gut 50% der Boards haben RS 232 und praktisch alle Asrock Boards, Asrock ist hier wirklich vorbildhaft



			
				Dynamitarde schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ehrlich, wie kann man knapp 180 Euro für ein MOPO ausgeben ohne eine vernünftige Heatpipe.


 
Sind "vernünftige Heatpipes" das Qualitätskriterium für MBs?!

Ja sicher, ein Lüfter ist ein (unnötiges?) zusätzliches Verschleisteil aber bei den Lüftern, die man in einem durchschnittlichen PC hat ist einer mehr oder weniger auch egal



			
				Alte-Schule schrieb:
			
		

> für die Note 1 müssten die Metallgehäuse der Hinterenanschlüsse auch noch golden sein. Aber für den LAN Rechner Optimal.


 
Solche Sorgen möchte ich bei der MB Wahl haben... 



			
				sepei schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist den der Rs232 Port auf den Mainbord?


 
Wie Hirschi-94 schon angemerkt hat intern, an der Unterkante, unter dem PCI, mit der Bezeichnung "COM1"


----------



## Ahab (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Boah Superwip xD Immer diese Zitatorgien.


----------



## Gast1324 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

weiss man schon was über den preis des mb  
*haben will*


----------



## .Mac (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Rogash schrieb:


> weiss man schon was über den preis des mb
> *haben will*


 Steht doch im ersten Post, 180 €.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



NCphalon schrieb:


> ... aber unter 1500-2000rpm sin die praktisch unhörbar, wenn das Lager einigermaßen in Ordnung is.


 
Selbst wenn, wie lange bleibt das Lager denn in Ordnung, wenn der ständig mit 2000rpm läuft?
3 Monate? 6 Monate?


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

sehr geil ... sabber  sandy brigde E LAN ich komme ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, wie lange bleibt das Lager denn in Ordnung, wenn der ständig mit 2000rpm läuft?
> 3 Monate? 6 Monate?


 
Billig Lüfter gehen eher bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen kaputt, da sie unrund laufen und wenn sie unrund laufen, wird das Lager mehr strapaziert.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



> Billig Lüfter gehen eher bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen kaputt, da sie  unrund laufen und wenn sie unrund laufen, wird das Lager mehr  strapaziert.


 warum benutz man dan nicht ein lager das niedrigere drehzahlen aushält?


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Weil es scheinbar teurer ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Billig Lüfter gehen eher bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen kaputt, da sie unrund laufen und wenn sie unrund laufen, wird das Lager mehr strapaziert.


 
Billige Lüfter gehen immer kaputt, egal wie schnell sie laufen und ob sie überhaupt laufen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Billige Lüfter gehen immer kaputt, egal wie schnell sie laufen und ob sie überhaupt laufen.



Und du glaubst, dass Asrock extra teure Lüfter verwendet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, dass Asrock extra teure Lüfter verwendet?


 
Ich kenne Asrock und Asus Bretter mit Mini Lüfter, alles schon gehabt und rate mal, wie lange die Dinger gehalten haben.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Bestimmt länger als die Asusboards für 1555.
Ich sage mal 3 Monate.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Die Asus haben immerhin 12 Monate überlebt, wurden aber schon nach 3 Monaten unerträglich laut.
Die Asrock Teile waren von Anfang an laut und sind dann so ausgefallen und der Chipsatz ist dabei kaputt gegangen.
Interessanter Weise hatte sich beim Asrock Brett einer der Pins verabschiedet, mit dem er befestigt war, der Lüfter saß nicht mehr direkt auf dem Chipsatz, der ist heiß geworden und schwupps, war der Rechner aus.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Das heißt besser passiv und ohne Lüfter!


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Asus haben immerhin 12 Monate überlebt, wurden aber schon nach 3 Monaten unerträglich laut.
> Die Asrock Teile waren von Anfang an laut und sind dann so ausgefallen und der Chipsatz ist dabei kaputt gegangen.
> Interessanter Weise hatte sich beim Asrock Brett einer der Pins verabschiedet, mit dem er befestigt war, der Lüfter saß nicht mehr direkt auf dem Chipsatz, der ist heiß geworden und schwupps, war der Rechner aus.


 
Interessant 

Bei meinen Boards haben die Lüfter nie länger als ein Jahr gehalten 

Welche Asrock Boards waren denn das?


----------



## Skysnake (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne Asrock und Asus Bretter mit Mini Lüfter, alles schon gehabt und rate mal, wie lange die Dinger gehalten haben.



Wenn ich an mein ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe denke, dann halten die zwischen 4 Wochen und direkt ab Werk kaputt 

Der kleine Papst hat dafür 3Jahre+ durchgehalten und läuft noch immer


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Das heißt besser passiv und ohne Lüfter!


 
Genau, Finger weg von Brettern mit Lüftern drauf.
Ein Chipsatz, der so heiß wird, dass er nur aktiv gekühlt werden kann, hat schon von Grund aus einen Fehler, daher meiden.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Interessant
> 
> Bei meinen Boards haben die Lüfter nie länger als ein Jahr gehalten
> 
> Welche Asrock Boards waren denn das?



Beim Asrock weiß ich es nicht mehr, war noch zu Pentium 4/Athlon XP Zeiten.
Das Asus war ein A8N SLI.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn ich an mein ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe denke, dann halten die zwischen 4 Wochen und direkt ab Werk kaputt
> 
> Der kleine Papst hat dafür 3Jahre+ durchgehalten und läuft noch immer



Jop, meins war die gleiche Baureihe. Geiler, kleiner Lüfter. 3x Brett getauscht, weil der Lüfter ständig kaputt ging. 
Danach Das A8N32 SLI Deluxe gekauft, ohne Lüfter, mit geiler Heatpipe, deutlich besser.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Tja, die Heatpipe gabs aber erst nach der Ref 1.0 die ich VIER! mal zugeschickt bekommen habe.... Ich hatte so 2-3 Monate kein Brett....  Und nicht mal EINE Entschuldigung von Asus oder sonst was 

Seit dem kann Asus ihre Bretter behalten und sich da hin schieben wo keine Sonne scheint....


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Ich kaufe immer noch Asus und wenn man bedenkt, wie oft die in letzter Zeit auseinander gefallen sind, träume ich fast wieder vom A8N SLI, das war nicht so oft kaputt. 

Aber trotzdem würde ich mir heute kein Brett mehr kaufen, was einen Lüfter drauf hat, egal von wem. Heute kann man das alle ohne Lüfter problemlos kühlen.
Die Heatpipes kann man so dimensionieren, dass es problemlos geht, andere Hersteller zeigen es ja, wieso also kriegen Asrock und Asus das nicht gebacken?


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Woher kenn ich das Problem mit Asus nochmal?  Wenigstens ordentliche Grakas bauen sie, das Problem ist ihre Boards sehen so geil aus, da werd ich immer schwach xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne Asrock und Asus Bretter mit Mini Lüfter, alles schon gehabt und rate mal, wie lange die Dinger gehalten haben.


Bei dir sterben die Boards doch wie die Fliegen und der gemeinsame Nenner bist immer du. 

@Topic
Mist, das Teil würde sogar zu dem Vanilla Sleeve passen.


----------



## cubbi223 (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



.Mac schrieb:


> Edit: Was zur Hölle ist das denn zwischen PCIe und Sockel? Ein 4-Pin Stromstecker für Laufwerke?



Falls Die PCIe geräte nach Mehr Saft fragen.... Der Theorie nach kann mann da ja 4 GTX580 verbauen........ mit WaKü versteht sich


----------



## Rolk (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn ich an mein ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe denke, dann halten die zwischen 4 Wochen und direkt ab Werk kaputt
> 
> Der kleine Papst hat dafür 3Jahre+ durchgehalten und läuft noch immer


 
Ihr könnt doch nicht von der Lüfterqualität solcher uralt Boards auf die Lüfterqualität heutiger Boards schliesen. Das ist ja wie wenn wieder irgendein Spezialist am rumflamen ist das Asrock nur billigmüll baut weil ihm vor 5 Jahren ein Asrockboard abgeraucht ist.


----------



## belle (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Der kleine Lüfter nervt euch?  Der stört niemanden. Wenn er zu laut wird, dann gewöhnt euch einfach daran  und fertig, hauptsache das eigentliche Board ist gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ihr könnt doch nicht von der Lüfterqualität solcher uralt Boards auf die Lüfterqualität heutiger Boards schliesen. Das ist ja wie wenn wieder irgendein Spezialist am rumflamen ist das Asrock nur billigmüll baut weil ihm vor 5 Jahren ein Asrockboard abgeraucht ist.


 
Denkst du ernshaft, dass die Qualität der Minilüfter in den letzten Jahre tatsächlich zugenommen hat? 
Alles ist schlechter geworden: Rohlinge, Laufwerke, Broards, CPUs, Chipsätze, aber ausgerechnet beim Minilüfter haben wir jetzt Top Qualität? 



belle schrieb:


> Der kleine Lüfter nervt euch?  Der stört niemanden. Wenn er zu laut wird, dann gewöhnt euch einfach daran  und fertig, hauptsache das eigentliche Board ist gut.



Es werden dringend Tests gebraucht, wo der Lüfter abgeklemmt wird und man schaut, wie sich das Brett dann entwickelt.


----------



## Dynamitarde (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Die Verwendung von erstklassigen Komponenten auf einem Mainboard ist der Erfolgsfaktor für ein langlebiges, stabiles und zuverlässiges Mainboard.
Und das geht nur mit einer Heatpipe.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

mmm
mich interessieren µATX Board primär eigendlich nur um günstiger ein PC zusammenzubauen; aber das wäre hier ja die falsche Plattform.
Ich finde nichts geht über ein E-ATX.
Groß genug um nicht alles zusammenzufrickeln und wozu hat man ein Big Tower


----------



## Rolk (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denkst du ernshaft, dass die Qualität der Minilüfter in den letzten Jahre tatsächlich zugenommen hat?
> Alles ist schlechter geworden: Rohlinge, Laufwerke, Broards, CPUs, Chipsätze, aber ausgerechnet beim Minilüfter haben wir jetzt Top Qualität?


 
Früher war ja alles sooo viel besser und Lüfter gehören ja auch zu den Bauteilen die ständig ausfallen.


----------



## Monstermoe (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

3 PCIe 16x Slotswo der zweite nur mit 8 Lanes angeschlossen ist -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Rolk schrieb:


> Früher war ja alles sooo viel besser und Lüfter gehören ja auch zu den Bauteilen die ständig ausfallen.


 
Minilüfter auf jeden Fall oder wieso gibt es keine Bretter mit Lüftern drauf? 
Abgesehen von den neuen zumindest.


----------



## Rolk (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Minilüfter auf jeden Fall oder wieso gibt es keine Bretter mit Lüftern drauf?
> Abgesehen von den neuen zumindest.


 
Schau dir mal das ganze Fusion/Ion Zeugs oder Low End Grafikkarten an. Auf jedem 2. Teil ein Minilüfter. Meinst du die fallen reihenweise aus, nur weil auf pottenterer Hardware selten solche Lüfter verbaut werden?


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Groß genug um nicht alles zusammenzufrickeln und wozu hat man ein Big Tower


Um das halbe Case leer zu lassen?


----------



## Rongofrock (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Superwip schrieb:


> Sehr schon, für mich das beste 2011 Board bis jetzt
> 
> +micro ATX (für mich eine Mindestanforderung an ein Board: so groß wie nötig, so klein wie möglich!)
> +RS 232 COM Port (ebenfalls eine Mindestanforderung)
> ...


 

Oh mann, es gibt auch Menschen die können NUR meckern.

Kauf Dir einen Mac und halt den Mund.


----------



## belle (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt yATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



Rongofrock schrieb:


> Oh mann, es gibt auch Menschen die können NUR meckern.
> 
> Kauf Dir einen Mac und halt den Mund.


 
Aber Mac-User sind doch die, die dieselbe Hardware zum doppelten Preis kaufen und anschließend behaupten sie hätten was Besseres. 
Also mich würde der kleine Lüfter nicht stören, auch wenn es mit einer Heatpipe wohl besser wäre. Sonst sieht das Board sehr ansprechend aus...


----------



## Gast1324 (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

lasst die nörgler nörglen, denn nur dann sind sie glücklich


----------



## evosociety (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Ehrlich ich hatte ein A8N Sli was seine ganze Lebenszeit bis diesen Sommer mit dem kleinen Lüfter gelaufen ist... hatte es dann im HTPC und dann endlich aus Geräuschgründen so nen Thermalright Chipsatzkühler drauf gepackt


----------



## Skysnake (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Welche ref? 

DAS ist sehr sehr sehr entscheidend bei dem Board


----------



## Superwip (1. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*



			
				Rongofrock schrieb:
			
		

> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
?

Ich habe das Board ja immerhin ausdrücklich gelobt... es ist wirklich gut- genügt zwar meinen (zugegebenermaßen teils recht speziellen) Anforderungen nicht vollständig ist aber immerhin besser als jedes andere bisher vorgestellte Board

Der Mac "Vorschlag" ist doch hoffentlich auch nicht ernstgemeint...

IEEE 1284 findet sich seit über 10 Jahren an keinem Mac mehr, auch SATA 3 sucht man dort genauso vergeblich wie vernünftige Software, RS-232, OC Möglichkeiten, P-ATA und USB 3.0 ... und dann zahlt man für den Mist auch noch das ~doppelte

-> keine Lösung für auch nur eines der genannten Probleme, dafür zusätzlich eine Reihe neuer, ebenfalls inakzeptabler

Du hast auch  keine Ahnung, wo für ich (onboard!) IEEE 1284 brauche und weißt wahrscheinlich auch nicht, wie teuer+umständlich+unpraktisch es für mich zu ersetzen ist... aber leider gibt es ja eben tatsächlich keine einzige (bekannte) Alternative auf Sockel 2011... und auf die Hälfte der Leistung werde ich deswegen auch nicht verzichten... während die Implementierung dem MB Hersteller maximal einen einstelligen Centbetrag kosten würde


Beschwer dich lieber mal bei den zahlreichen Usern, die sich regelmäßig über die Farbgebung diversester Boards aufregen 



			
				Rogash schrieb:
			
		

> lasst die nörgler nörglen, denn nur dann sind sie glücklich


 
Eigentlich bin ich sehr froh über dieses Board, denn alle Alternativen wären noch deutlich schlechter- und großteils sogar gleichzeitig teurer...

Aber wie gesagt: ich *brauche* die IEEE 1284 Schnittstelle, in der Form, wie ich sie *brauche* ist sie nur sehr schwer nachrüstbar- wahrscheinlich läuft das jetzt darauf hinaus, dass ich einen eigenen, zusätzlichen PC nur dafür betreiben muss, bestenfalls finde ich irgendeine Adapterkarte (die auch einen Steckplatz frisst), die meinen Anforderungen genügt, wahrscheinlich erst nach einigen Fehlkäufen (wenn überhaupt)...

In Anbetracht der Tatsche, dass es, wie gesagt, dem Hersteller praktisch nichts kosten würde sie zur Verfügung zu stellen würdest du an meiner Stelle sicher auch "nörgeln"


----------



## GoldenMic (2. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Muss schon sagen, schickes Board.
Allerdings gebe ich Skysnake recht. Wenn 2011, dann richtig.


----------



## axxo (2. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Ich hab jetzt aber erst sehr sehr wenige 2011 Boards gesehen, wo kein kleiner Lüfter über dem Chipsatz sitzt. Kann das sein das es vielleicht sogar in den Richtlinien für die Boards steht,das so ein Teil verbaut werden muss?


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Intel hat auch Boards ohne Lüfter, schau mal in die Artikel.


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2011)

*AW: AsRock zeigt µATX Board mit Sockel 2011*

Aufgrund der Bauweise des X79 Chipsatzes ist es zwar wahrscheinlich, dass er etwas mehr verbraucht als die Cougar Point Chipsätze für Sockel 1155 (6,1W TDP) aber viel mehr als 10W TDP sind unrealistisch bzw. wären ein ziemlich peinlicher Rückschritt...

Zum Vergleich: ein X58 hat eine TDP von 28,6W (davon 4,5W SB), ein X48 hatte eine TDP von 30,5W (davon 4,3W SB), ein AMD 890FX kommt auf 18W (inkl. 4W SB) und ein 890GX auf stattliche 22W (incl. 4W SB)... und die werden auch alle auf zahllosen Boards Lüfterlos gekühlt, oft sogar von relativ kleinen Kühlkörpern ohne Heatpipe (vor allem auf OEM Boards)

Sehen wir uns als Vergleich mal etwa das ASRock 890GM Pro 3 R2.0 an: sowohl Northbridge als auch Southbridge werden von einem kompakten Aluminiumkühlkörper passiv gekühlt, die nicht mit einer Heatpipe verbunden sind... obwohl der Chipsatz eine erheblich höhere Abwärme haben dürfte- so geht es also auch

Bei HT oder FSB Chipsätzen war es auch noch so, dass die Abwärme des Chipsatzes bei OC teils erheblich gestiegen ist und bessere Chipsatzkühlung zu besseren OC Ergebnissen führen konnte; aufgrund der Bauweise des X79, der praktisch nurnoch eine Southbridge ist ist auch das nichtmehr der Fall

Ich wage daher zu behaupten, dass die vielfach verbauten aufwendigen -oder gar, wie in diesem Fall aktiven- X79 Chipsatzkühler etwa so sinnvoll sind wie übergroße DDR3 Kühlkörper und mehr optisch als praktisch punkten sollen, wahrscheinlich reicht auch ein kleiner Alukühlkörper, der nicht viel größer ist als der Chip selbst...


----------

